# Air conditioning compressor 400V (AZD) / heater for sale in Germany



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

is this something youre selling or do you have a link to the auction?
cheers


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi, it is here:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/klimakompressor-elektrofahrzeug-400v/569390916-223-18102

Im not very often here at diyelectric car, if you are interested, you can find my details at www.evehicle4u.de (including mail adress).

BR


----------

